# nm-dispatcher.action blocks knetworkmanager

## mounty1

Hello, I run KDE and use knetworkmanager to control network connections.  After a recent update (I think to networkmanager), knetworkmanager refuses to start because another networkmanager client is already running.  After some digging around, I found that

```
qdbus org.kde.kded /kded unloadModule networkmanagement
```

 would shut down the other client and knetworkmanager can start.  Furthermore, this other client is called nm-dispatcher.action.  But it is necessary to do this at each boot.  How can I set the system permanently so that nm-dispatcher.action does not start ?

Please note:  I am running KDE not GNOME so do not have access to the GNOME network configuration dialogs.  I can edit configuration files.

```
[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false
```

Thanks in expectation.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi mounty1

change your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:  like this:

```

[main] 

plugins=keyfile 

```

disableing the whole ifnet part should work in most cases, if it works for you before.

Si if there is no need, let knetworkmanager di the job for you, without using ifnet.

I guess you updated the config, and your old one looks like the above.

So give it a try.

Andy.

----------

## mounty1

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> change your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:  like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> [main] 
> ...

 Thanks for the suggestion but I did that and /usr/libexec/nm-dispatcher.action still starts.  Any further ideas ?

```
[main]

plugins=keyfile
```

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi mounty1

I have no good idea in the moment, but one further question.

Is your kdm compiled with the consolekit use Flag? It should be.

Eventually you could find some information which could help you here:

http://qiaomuf.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/let-networkmanager-work-togerther-with-init-scripts/

Regards, Andy.

----------

## mounty1

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Is your kdm compiled with the consolekit use Flag? It should be.

 It is, thanks. *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Eventually you could find some information which could help you here:
> 
> http://qiaomuf.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/let-networkmanager-work-togerther-with-init-scripts/

 That was more related to the selection of interfaces which networkmanager manages, not to its starting of an unwanted client.  Nevertheless, thanks for replying.

----------

## capkanada

I am also having the very same problem.  Thanks for putting up the command for how to shut down the "extra" client.  If there are any other ideas on how to remedy this situation, it would be grand to hear them!    :Smile: 

----------

## mounty1

 *capkanada wrote:*   

> I am also having the very same problem.  Thanks for putting up the command for how to shut down the "extra" client.  If there are any other ideas on how to remedy this situation, it would be grand to hear them!   

 In KDE 4.5, the network plasmoid does everything that knetworkmanager does, so the problem goes away.

----------

